# Nettoyer sa tucano



## Adrienhb (30 Juillet 2004)

'lo,

Pas sur d'être dans le meilleur forum, mais sait-on jamais...

Valà, j'ai salli ma Tucano et je me demandais si je pouvais la passer à l'eau. Quelqu'un l'aurait-il déjà fait?

Merci d'avance,

A.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

pas de prb, elle est etanche... je l'ai deja passé sous la flotte


----------



## Mulder (30 Juillet 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> pas de prb, elle est etanche... je l'ai deja passé sous la flotte


Ben c'est fabriqué avec une matière pour combinaison de plongée, non ?


----------



## alan.a (31 Juillet 2004)

Certes oui, ce n'est pas une raison pour laisser le portable dedans pdt le lavage


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Août 2004)

Merci pour vos réponses. 

Bon je vais pouvoir le retirer ce shampoing! 

A.


----------



## Marcant (3 Août 2004)

Je pense que tu peux même la mettre directement en machine !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

:mouais: , pour virer du shampoing (comment il a fait pour se retrouver la ?  ), c'ets peut etre pas utile... et tu vas niquer la fermeture en le passant a la machine... 'fin, peut etre pas la peine nan plus de prendre des risques !


----------



## Marcant (3 Août 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> et tu vas niquer la fermeture en le passant a la machine...



Pourquoi seront-elles abimées ?


----------



## duracel (3 Août 2004)

A priori pas de problèmes avec les fermetures, elles sont en plastique il me semble.
Sinon tu peux toujours prendre un bain ou une douche avec, comme ça tu pourras recycler le shampoing de ta house


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

les fermeture vont s'abimé en frottant contre le tambour... moi a force de le trimballer partout, j'ai un peu de peinture noire qui s'est ecaillé sur la fermeture... mais rien de mechant certes!


----------



## Marcant (3 Août 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> les fermeture vont s'abimé en frottant contre le tambour...



Pourtant j'ai déjà mis des sacs à dos dans ma machine à laver et aucun pb de fermetures mais bon, vaut mieux prendre des précautions !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

moa osi pr les sac a dos...

seulement, j'ai pas envie de me racheter une housse... aprés tu fais ce que tu veux...


----------



## Goro (3 Août 2004)

Un ibook ça na pas de cheveux !


enfin c'est bon, aurevoir .


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Août 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: , pour virer du shampoing (comment il a fait pour se retrouver la ?  )



Ça s'appelle laisser ses courses dans son sac à dos... oui c'est pa s très malin... je sais...      

A.


----------



## Kaneda (4 Août 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'appelle laisser ses courses dans son sac à dos... oui c'est pa s très malin... je sais...
> 
> A.



L'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamouuurrrrrr du risque !!!    


Je sors


----------



## Marcant (4 Août 2004)

Sinon le jour où tu vas nettoyer ta voiture dans un centre de lavage, penses à amener ta housse Tucano !!


----------



## Zyrol (4 Août 2004)

J'utilise souvent du néoprene pour ma pratique sportive, et le néoprene passe sans probleme à la machine à laver, seules consignes : pas d'adoucissant, et pas d'essorage.

J'en profites pour faire de la pub pour mon site   

mon site


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2004)

ou ca s'appelle laisser ton portable avec ses courses...  

neophrene, me semble t'il pas neoprene... 

ca va, tu te debrouilles en kawak...


----------



## Zyrol (5 Août 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> neophrene, me semble t'il pas neoprene...



non non, c'est bien néoprène.
Il arrive parfois que les Anglophones l'écrivent neophrenes, mais rarement : sur le site de Rip curl (internationnal) ils l'ecrivent néoprene.


----------



## Marcant (5 Août 2004)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> J'en profites pour faire de la pub pour mon site
> 
> mon site



Sympa ton site !


----------



## Mulder (5 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que tu peux même la mettre directement en machine !


Sans oublier de retirer l'iBook.


----------



## Zyrol (5 Août 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Sans oublier de retirer l'iBook.



oui sinon ça risque d'abimer le lave-linge...


----------

